# Compact tractor and 3 point quick hitch



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

I have a CK 3510 and put a Quick hitch on it. Not good, at least for me, I have several implements and have to adjust the upper link often. If the lower pins are in place, too often the upper is not seated. Long story short, I am going to ditch it and was wondering if anyone has experience with Pats (lower link only) quick hitch or one of the several similar units?? Thanks and sorry for the length. The 3510 is the first compact I have owned, smallest before was JD 4010. It has been doing well and no problems. Bob


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a system similar to the Pat's Easy Change 3 point lower arm locks. Mine was sold by Ford over thirty years ago. It is the answer to category 1 three point implements as I have use of all the adjustment of the arms and the top link. Takes care of the hookup problem of aligning with the horizontal pins on implements. 

I too tried the fixed inverted U frame quick hitch and it was far more work than it was worth. Never fit anything, too wide or too narrow, or the forged hook at the top never seated and I would have to unbolt it and force a fit. Waste of time and money.


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

RC Wells said:


> I have a system similar to the Pat's Easy Change 3 point lower arm locks. Mine was sold by Ford over thirty years ago. It is the answer to category 1 three point implements as I have use of all the adjustment of the arms and the top link. Takes care of the hookup problem of aligning with the horizontal pins on implements.
> 
> I too tried the fixed inverted U frame quick hitch and it was far more work than it was worth. Never fit anything, too wide or too narrow, or the forged hook at the top never seated and I would have to unbolt it and force a fit. Waste of time and money.



Thanks, those are my problems, And adjusting all the implements to fit is not the answer as my son also uses them and don't have/want the quick hitch. Should have bought Pats style to begin with.


----------

